# Any Handgun Hunters?



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

I've enjoyed handgun hunting for many years and for many different critters.  
Are there any Deer Season handgun hunters in this forum?
If so, what brand, caliber, barrel length are you using? 

Here's a buck I shot at 58 yards with a Ruger Super Redhawk 44 Mag. It has a 9 1/2" barrel, a Sightmark Ultra Sight and shoots a 240 gr. Hornady FTX bullet in 1 1/4" groups at 50 yards with my reloads. 😎


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

oh yeah loved deer hunting with my 44 mag super red 11 " same reloads one day fired 3 quick ones without my ear protectors couldnt hear for 3 days lol
ps nice buck


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried once with a Taurus 44 6” barrel. No success but it was fun! realized that handgun hunting has less room for error then a shotgun or a rifle. Missed unfortunately both times. Thing I was doing the look did I hit it instead of the hold steady after the shot


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

My son and I will handgun hunt, here is one he got with a redhawk 44 a few years ago. We’ve both taken does with it. Outdoorguy57, you are a better man than me, I will only hunt with it once I’ve gotten my buck.
Nice job with that buck!


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

shot1buck said:


> I tried once with a Taurus 44 6” barrel. No success but it was fun! realized that handgun hunting has less room for error then a shotgun or a rifle. Missed unfortunately both times. Thing I was doing the look did I hit it instead of the hold steady after the shot


I hunted a lot of varmints, before going after a deer. I agree that there's a lot more increased concentration required when hunting with a handgun. Follow-up shots are even more difficult, due to the adrenaline kick and the shooter must focus on what all is going on to take advantage of the situation at hand. 

I like having my hands free to look around with binoculars or keeping them warm in a hand muff....and not carrying a weapon that weighs over 4 lbs. 😁 It's all good! 😎


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

I use a Ruger Redhawk chambered in .41magnum for whitetail deer. I harvested my first deer ever an 8 pt buck iron sights offhand with it this past December.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow off hand that’s great!! Nice buck


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been handgunning for about 25 years . I shoot a Super Redhawk in 44 mag . I shoot handloaded 180 XTP's out of it and it ain't no joke . Used to have a scope on it but took it off . I was quicker with the open sights . None of my other handguns had scopes on them so who knows what I was thinking .But I tell ya I do not feel under gunned in Ohio or WV. when I'm hunting with this rig and it's put a lot of deer in the freezer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Springfield Armory 1911 TRP 10 mm. longslide with a trijicon rmr sight.


----------



## AJE213 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a Glock long slide 10mm I've used. I've only ever shot one deer with it, a doe that dropped in her tracks. I didn't want to limit my range the last couple years until I filled a tag already, so I haven't hunted with it much, but if I'm able to get a couple in the freezer before gun season this year I may try it again.


----------



## Redwood (4 mo ago)

I hunted with revolvers several years ago. Used Smith and Wesson model 627 with 5 “ barrel and model 629 with 6 1/2” barrel. Both did excellent job.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Isn't 6" the minimum?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Moo Juice said:


> Isn't 6" the minimum?


Actually minimum length is 5" in Ohio


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I stand corrected.


----------

